
Show HN: I made a simple email reminder app called Please Remind Me - ronaldl93
https://pleaseremindme.xyz
======
ronaldl93
Hi everyone!

This is my first little product and I'm super excited to show you what I built
over the last 2 weeks. This is basically me scratching my own itch.

The Problem I’m generally quite bad at remembering things. And personally,
just setting an iPhone reminder isn’t effective at all. I tend to kill the
reminder and then forget about it again seconds later. Or I tend to factory
reset my phone quite often so the reminder goes with that. I really need
either an email reminder on the day I need to be reminded and a way to remind
other people close to me of the same thing. I can’t rely on myself to
remember. I really need teamwork vibes.

The Solution A simple and easy to use reminder management system that allows
you to automate reminder emails to yourself and whoever else you want to be
reminded. You simply create a new reminder, write what you want to be reminded
about, set a date when you would like to be reminded and it will automatically
send on that day. So now, if I set a reminder and include my brother’s email
addresses we will not forget Mothers Day next year. Simple example, but this
is intended to be used with even more important things that you don’t think
about everyday, like being reminded before your passport expires, car license,
bills that needs to be paid in time, etc.

The Future Telegram, WhatsApp and SMS reminders are coming soon.

Cheers and I'm happy to answer any questions!

